# This 9 years old girl from Azerbaijan goes to school on her horse.



## Paco Dennis (Aug 26, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/BeAmazed/comments/pbybso


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2021)

She must be going to circus school.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BeAmazed/comments/pbybso


Makes me nervous. Hope she never falls off that horse!


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 27, 2021)

Nothing new there. You don't need to live in Azerbaijan.


----------

